# Exclusive Dog Food



## birdboy

I was just wondering if anyone uses this food and what they think about it. For anyone using ProPlan Performance, Exclusive Performance has the same everything at about $10/bag less.

A little back ground for anyone interested and those that don't know:
Purina Mills was the origional producer of Purina dog and cat food. They also make horse, swine, cattle, poultry, fish, rabbit, and on and on. A while back PM sold off its dog and cat devisions to Nestlee (current producers of Purina) and what is now Neutrina. Now Purina Mills has decided to get back into the dog and cat food game and has come out with Exclusive under the name PMI. It can be found at most any feed and seed store and a lot of the pet stores are starting to pick it up. Local supplier has told me that the PMI also gives a buy 6 get one free deal, which beats the hell out of the PetCo's buy 10 get one.

Like I said, just curious if anyone has tried it.


----------



## GulfCoast

We fed it for a while, until our local feed store quit carrying it. Its all our breeder feeds. The dog did fine on it.


----------



## birdboy

I got a bag to try and see how it does. My BLF has been on Pro Plan Performance for about a year now, so I should be able to notice any change. Right now, we have just started the 50/50 blend to ease her into it. I'll post any pros or cons I see. My main concern with changing (there are a lot of just as good foods out there) was more with the manufacturer. Purina is a proven maker of quality food, and not one that is always on some recall list. I would hate to know that I jepordized my dogs health or life to save a few dollars.


----------



## nanney1

Have you fully transitioned to the Exclusive yet? How are your dogs doing?


----------



## sean bostic

I was feeding exclusive,not bad no issues and the dogs like it.....just found better alternatives price wise. I think i was paying around 30+ for 35 lbs exclusive.

Using Sam's Club Exceed now at 28 per 44 lbs.


----------



## David Maddox

Where can you buy it in the Houston area?


----------



## sean bostic

put your zipcode in on this page

http://www.pminutrition.com/main.html


PS i was feeding purple bag, 30/20


----------



## David Maddox

For anyone in Houston that's interested. The Exclusive dog food is sold at Heiden Feed Store in the 1960/Steubner Airline area in North Houston. The large red bag of Chicken and Rice sells for $32 after tax. Irony has it; Heiden Feed is in my neighborhood.


----------



## Jim Thompson

I used the usual top brands but started on PMI exclusive about 3 years ago. Very impressed with the coats on my dogs. I often have dogs come in that you can see a real improvement once they are changed over.


----------



## David Maddox

Well, I have just finished feeding 2 of my dogs their 3rd bag of Exclusive (red bag) dog food. There coats are beautiful. Shiny and soft. One of the dogs scarfs the food down, and the other just picks at his food. Neither one has had a solid stool yet.


----------



## mlp

I have switched to exclusive large breed adult, and so far so good. The dogs love it. But time will tell.


----------



## D&S Retrievers

Just switched also to the Exclusive. Seems to be good so far. Reminds me of fish pellets/food. Our one local mill offers the buy 6 get one free thing.


----------



## Matt R

Been using for several years now. Very good quality food & ingredients. Haircoats look great.


----------



## Brent Keever

This is what I feed my pup we are on our third bag and her coat looks really nice. And she scarfs it down I hope to keep her on this food.


----------



## Thomas D

Is Exclusive Performance the exact same ingredients etc as Purina Performance? Wonder about the cost savings. Tractor supply sells Purina Perf for 39 dollars for 37.5 lbs.


----------



## Matt R

Thomas D said:


> Is Exclusive Performance the exact same ingredients etc as Purina Performance? Wonder about the cost savings. Tractor supply sells Purina Perf for 39 dollars for 37.5 lbs.


No, Exclusive uses Chicken, Chicken Meal as the first 2 ingredients. No "by product meal" whereas ProPlan uses Poultry ByProduct Meal and more corn based ingredients. In my area, Exclusive is usually less expensive, especially with the Frequent Purchase Program.


----------

